# Downgradare pacchetto e dipendenze dirette

## rb34

Tempo fa ho upgradato a gnome 2.18 da 2.16, ultimamente mi sono successe delle cose mai accadute prima (gnome che parte, tutto va, ma i pannelli, tipo il menu, sono vuoti e inclicckabili), e pensavo di tornare a gnome 2.16.

Il punto è che aggiornando il pacchetto gnome sono state aggiornate tutte le dipendenze, tipo gnome-power-manager, ora per tornare a tutti i vecchi componenti di gnome (versioni 2.16)  quale sarebbe la procedura corretta? Intendo che per gnome farei emerge "=gnome-2.16" (vabbe', la forma estesa, è per dire), ma in questo caso non downgrada le dipenze, e allora come si fa?

Anche mettendo che mi tenga gnome (che mi ha dato quel problema solo in condizioni che non ricordo) mi interesserebbe la soluzione di questo problema in generale, cioè come downgradare pacchetti quasi-virtuali che hanno dipendenze con le loro dipenze, diciamo solo quelle dirette, insomma un livello

----------

## Tigerwalk

credo che dovresti dare:

```
emerge -D =gnome-2.16
```

dai uno sguardo alla man di emerge

ciao

----------

## Dottout

oppure maska la 2.18, così in seguito non ti chiederà nuovamente di aggiornare

----------

## rb34

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> credo che dovresti dare:
> 
> ```
> emerge -D =gnome-2.16
> ```
> ...

 

No, avevo provato. Quello che proponi di fatto downgrada il pacchetto gnome ma non le sue dipendenze, nel senso che mi ritroverei gnome 2.16 con dipendenze 2.18, e non credo questo sia un bene. 

Il punto è le ebuild sono pensate per gli upgrade ma non per i downgrade, non vorrei aver trovato un "bug" del sistema. Perché nella ebuild di gnome 2.16 è richiesto che ci siano dipendenze maggiori di certe versioni, ma non minori di altre... o pari a una certa versione... ora può essere che funzionerebbe uguale, ma io ho forti dubbi che libgnomeui-2.18 vada bene con gnome-2.16

----------

## rb34

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> oppure maska la 2.18, così in seguito non ti chiederà nuovamente di aggiornare

 

sì ci avevo pensato, certo non è un problema mascherare un pacchetto o anche due, ma io volevo riportare tutti i vari gnome-* a versione 2.16 e mica è poca roba.

----------

## Onip

1) apri l'ebuild di gnome.

2) schiaffi tutte le dipendenze che trovi in /etc/portage/package.mask

3)

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Dovrebbe funzionare.

Byez

p.s. di solito i problemi si risolvono, considerando che molta gente ha fatto l'upgrade senza problemi. es, hai provato ad avviare gnome con un profilo pulito (nuovo utente) ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 1) apri l'ebuild di gnome.
> 
> 2) schiaffi tutte le dipendenze che trovi in /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> 3)
> ...

 

Scusate se approfitto della discussione per una domanda: come si trova l'ebuild di un pacchetto?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Scusate se approfitto della discussione per una domanda: come si trova l'ebuild di un pacchetto? 

 

Lo cerchi con un emerge -s (o eix) e poi lo vai a trovare in /usr/portage/<categoria>/<pacchetto>/<nome>.ebuild

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Scusate se approfitto della discussione per una domanda: come si trova l'ebuild di un pacchetto?  
> 
> Lo cerchi con un emerge -s (o eix) e poi lo vai a trovare in /usr/portage/<categoria>/<pacchetto>/<nome>.ebuild

 

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## rb34

Torno sulll'argomento che avevo temporaneamente abbandonato.

Il problema che ho con gnome 2.18.2 è un po' strano e si verica solo a volte, e ultimamente non sono riuscito a riprodurlo, il che vuole anche dire che tutto sommato me lo tengo così com'è. Quello che capitava è che, mi pare aprendo un'altra sessione (con cambia utente) e passando tra le sessioni o chiudendo la seconda aperta e tornando alla prima (e forse anche chiudendo poi la prima e riaprendola) si verificava quanto ho descritto nel primo post

La cosa importante di tutto ciò è che ho capito che le ebuild sono pensate per gli upgrade ma non per i downgrade, riportano infatti le versioni minime dei pacchetti che vogliono, ma per un downgrade servirebbero anche quelle "massime", diciamo. 

Credo porterò questa cosa all'attenzione del forum internazionale e poi mi pare ci sia il modo di fare le "proposte gentoo"

Il modo migliore per fare quello che volevo, cioè il downgrade, credo sia quello consigliato da Onip

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 1) apri l'ebuild di gnome.
> 
> 2) schiaffi tutte le dipendenze che trovi in /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> 3)
> ...

 

Ma non è così semplice, perché alcune librerie sono usate anche da altri programmi.... ma forse per quello basterebbe poi un revdep-rebuild

----------

